# my period is two weeks early



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I know this sounds weird but two weeks ago when I was expecting my period, I felt more like I was ovulating. I got my period but I had the "egg white" stuff and the period was not as heavy as usual. I didn't make anything of it until I started bleeding today, only two weeks later. The np at the ob's ofice said you can't ovulate and menstruate at the same time. Why do I feel like I did? Any thoughts?


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

Nevermind, its not my period. I had an ovarian cyst rupture.


----------



## chisub (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you go to the doctor or do you know some other way? I'm dealing with wacky bleeding here so any insight is always helpful. Glad you figured it out!


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes I'd like to know how you found that out too! I had a cycle last month where it seemed like I had two periods in one month. I couldn't figure it out at all, and I chart.


----------



## mommyem (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, I called my ob on Saturday and explained my symptoms and he said I'd described a ruptured ovarian cyst. They can burst if they get big, about the time that ovulation was supposed to occur. He said to take it easy and watch out for abdominal swelling and constant pain. My pains were intermittent and felt like stabbing pains near my cervix and I've been bleeding for three days but its starting to subside. I also have a dull sort of fullness feeling, kwim? He didn't seem to concerned but I didn't even know I had a cyst, what if there are more and what kind? If I find anything else out I'll let you know.


----------

